# Overcab bed safety pole/rod



## Bigbimbo (Jul 27, 2019)

Hi folks its been a while.Has anyone any idea where I could find such a thing. I can't find one on any part's website's and I haven't heard back from autotrail yet thanks in advance Jim


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

According to your signature this is your 1st post on this site (welcome!) so it might be useful to know the year and model of your MH.

I take it you're talking about the safety net?

Also, Just a heads up - when you return, make sure you're on *forums.*motorhomefacts.com and not Motorhomefacts.com (that was the original site which no longer works well.)


----------

